# Newb NorthIL / Wisconsin



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

FLipeD said:


> Me and some friends are thinking of a winter break snowboarding trip somewhere in the Northern Illinois / Wisconsin area. What are some good places that are cheap to decent priced for rentals and lodging and stuff?
> 
> Much appreciated


I feel sorry your in this area like me lol.. Good places for the area are chestnut mountain(IL) and then in WI you have devils head, cascade and by far the best is granite peak up in wausau WI..do you live in the area??


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

from suburbs of chicago sir


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

FLipeD said:


> from suburbs of chicago sir


I'm live in elgin IL


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

A secret gem if you like a lot of park is Tyrol Basin in Mt Horeb (tyrolbasin.com) just west of Madison.

If you are looking for a little longer ride, Indian Head (indianheadmtn.com) or Big Powder Horn (bigpowderhorn.net) in the UP of Michigan is nice. I'm taking my kids there for a long weekend boarding in January.

-Slyder


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for the input slyder. 

@everborn nice man not too far from me. im naperville, in college right now down by STL tho.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

FLipeD said:


> thanks for the input slyder.
> 
> @everborn nice man not too far from me. im naperville, in college right now down by STL tho.


Nice, naperville can't be more then 30_35 min away


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot 2 more just north of Rockford:
Grand Geneva in Lake Geneva
Alpine Valley in East Troy

Grand Geneva about 40 minutes north of Rockford and Alpine about 1 hour north of Rockford.
I never boarded at Grand Geneva but I have a season pass at Alpine. Lots of Chicago ppl go to both. Alpine has a small/med park, I'm new so everything seems big to me. But they seem to have runs for a lot of riding levels.

-Slyder


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

any suggestions on places that have cheap lodging for a day or two ?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

FLipeD said:


> any suggestions on places that have cheap lodging for a day or two ?


Tyrol Basin, then just stay at a motel 6 for $50. Cascade has a dive hotel outside the hill don't know the name or rates. There are a bunch of hotels around Alpine as well, all chain type hotels.

-Slyder


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks slyder, how are good are the hills n stuff @ Tyrol Basin ? can i get a review from you?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it compares to Granite Peak but with many more features. It has a 1/2 pipe that is well maintained, some good jumps and some longer runs, if you can say that for WI. My kids love it there and the kids that ride park don't just sit in front of the features and walk around back up in packs, blocking a rider that has the right of way coming off the slope. The flow is nice, again I'm new so this is just my perspective.

It is always worth the try and prices are reasonable and I think this is about 1+ hour closer to where you are in IL. I can't go on weekdays to far, but if I recall correctly Wednesday is $12 all day passes. Ya their site probably won't be up for a month or so yet.
-Slyder


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks a bunch man, yea im hoping their prices for this year are as they were last year or cheaper.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I didnt see that you were new sorry, Iv been to a good 95% of places within 5 hours of our area flip & hands down Granite Peak is by far the best. heres the order id say the places are in. Granite Peak, Devils Head, Cascade, Chestnut Mountain then Alpine Valley. Grand Geneva isnt worth talking about it..only if its close and you ride some park stuff its ok.. then theres some real small places that you wanna stay away from like Villa Oliva, Four Lakes, Raging Buffalo(its only a park), Wilmot..again these places are OK if your purely just doing PARK ONLY..if you actually want to do some normal riding you'll have to stick to those top 5 places in my opinion. However being new id save Granite Peak for later in the season or maybe next season when you can take advantage of blues and more difficult runs so you can get the most out of the mountain. Devils head has GREAT longer groomers for learning on & so does cascade. Both are priced about the same and within 20 min of each other. Alpine valley has short runs but it also has all high speed lifts so your back on the run in no time and its only like an hour & a half away so it has the advantage of being closer... Id only go to alpine for park now but if I was newer alpine is fine.

However now that iv been to CO the only thing that keeps me somewhat happy is granite peak, lol


----------



## run_jmc (Apr 11, 2010)

if anyone ever has a chance, you should check out mt. bohemia in lac la belle, michigan. its in the up and is quite a drive, but its gorgeous and desolate up there. plus they have a $100 season pass sale and lodging is like $20 bucks a night for the hostel. glades, powder (300" avg snowfall), long runs. its definitely a place to check out if only for a weekend.

heres the website: Mount Bohemia - Extreme Skiing - Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks guys ! 

@Everborn - yeah i actually literally live within 15 minutes of Four Lakes haha. got a friend that works there and says its not worth going to for beginners

add - it looks like granite peak's lift tickets are expensive as hell, $64 for 1 day ?


----------

